# Greetings from Germany



## imightbejosh (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi everybody!

I've been lurking and reading a bunch as a non-member and finally joined today. I wish I had done it earlier.

I'm originally from Ohio but live in Germany now. Most of my smoking experience has been on my standard Weber Kettle using the snake or minion method. I've been doing pulled pork this way for years but have recently been trying my hand at ribs.

In the past few weeks, I've been planning to put together a UDS, hopefully with a PID controller. This has been a project that I've been putting off for a few years but I think I'm finally ready to bite.

This seems to be a great forum. The posts I have read through are really informative and everyone is so friendly. You don't get that just anywhere on the internet these days. 

Thanks for having me!

~Josh


----------



## kruizer (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota, USA


----------



## zwiller (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome from Sandusky, Ohio!  WOW.  Living in Germany is sort of a dream for me.  Hope to check it out someday as I am of german descent.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome

My wife was born in Germany, her sister still lives there. We were going to move there but when we found out i would loose my medicare and her the fed bc/bs we decided against it.

Enjoy the forum


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 29, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Welcome from Sandusky, Ohio!  WOW.  Living in Germany is sort of a dream for me.  Hope to check it out someday as I am of german descent.



Oh man, I haven't been to Sandusky in ages! It's so beautiful up there.

Living in Germany is pretty great, but I get pretty homesick for the Buckeye State. I can't wait to be able to travel again and visit my family back home.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 29, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Welcome
> 
> My wife was born in Germany, her sister still lives there. We were going to move there but when we found out i would loose my medicare and her the fed bc/bs we decided against it.
> 
> Enjoy the forum



Those bureaucratic issues are such a pain! And they've only gotten worse in the last few years.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 29, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Welcome to SMF!



Thanks! Those are some great recipes in your signature... I'm getting ideas.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 29, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota, USA



Thanks! I've never been to Minnesota, but I've heard great things.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to smf  great place here, never been to Germany  , my father was there in 1944-1945 with uncle Sam's tours.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 29, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Welcome to smf  great place here, never been to Germany  , my father was there in 1944-1945 with uncle Sam's tours.



Thanks! My late grandpa was a guest here around the same time. He was wounded and taken prisoner, but was liberated by Patton's troops.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 29, 2021)

imightbejosh said:


> Thanks! My late grandpa was a guest here around the same time. He was wounded and taken prisoner, but was liberated by Patton's troops.


My father was wounded in April of 45, luckily he wasn't taken prisoner,  what unit was your grandfather in. My father was with the 23rd infantry.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 29, 2021)

imightbejosh said:


> Thanks! Those are some great recipes in your signature... I'm getting ideas.



Feel free to ask any questions you might have about them!


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to the group!
I was stationed in K-town in 86-88! Loved it there and would love to go back to visit. I sure do miss all of the German food. Hard to find here in Oklahoma


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 29, 2021)

imightbejosh said:


> Thanks! My late grandpa was a guest here around the same time. He was wounded and taken prisoner, but was liberated by Patton's troops.



Wow, my Grandfather was a tanker in Patton's 3rd Army, 5th Armored division was in the Battle of the Bulge, etc... small world

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 29, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Welcome from Sandusky, Ohio!  WOW.  Living in Germany is sort of a dream for me.  Hope to check it out someday as I am of german descent.


Might be a little off topic, but have you ever been to a place called "Manny's" on the south side? I worked in Sandusky for about a week a year for four years and the highlight of the job was getting to hang out at Manny's every evening for dinner and drinks.


----------



## MadMax281 (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## zwiller (Apr 29, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Might be a little off topic, but have you ever been to a place called "Manny's" on the south side? I worked in Sandusky for about a week a year for four years and the highlight of the job was getting to hang out at Manny's every evening for dinner and drinks.


Oh yeah.  Been to Manny's more than a few.  Great place but not my usual hang.  I want your gig!  One week per year LOL  I bet something for Cedar Point?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome.  I having a German day today.  Sauerbraten, red cabbage and potato dumplings.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 29, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Oh yeah.  Been to Manny's more than a few.  Great place but not my usual hang.  I want your gig!  One week per year LOL  I bet something for Cedar Point?


Kalamari Resort. We produced trade shows and conventions. Our hotel was a block away from Manny's. Stumbling distance.....


----------



## sandyut (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome officially to SMF!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina! 
John


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome from ND. Would love to visit Germany at some point.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

ravenclan said:


> Welcome to the group!
> I was stationed in K-town in 86-88! Loved it there and would love to go back to visit. I sure do miss all of the German food. Hard to find here in Oklahoma



Thanks! I've only been to K-Town once, but it was pretty cool! Some of the food is pretty great here.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome from South Carolina!
> John


Thanks! Nice username!


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Welcome from ND. Would love to visit Germany at some point.


Thanks! I've actually visited North Dakota! My dad loves it out there.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Welcome from South Carolina


Thanks! We used to  go to South Carolina every summer. I wish I had tried to get more local food back then. I bet I missed some great grub.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> Welcome to SMF from Houston.


Thanks! I've always wanted to try some Texas barbecue, but haven't gotten to yet.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Welcome from Indiana!



Thanks! I love Indiana. I spent a lot of time in southern Indiana there when I was younger.


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Welcome officially to SMF!


Thank you! That's a good-looking doggo!


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Welcome.  I having a German day today.  Sauerbraten, red cabbage and potato dumplings.


Thanks! That sounds like a great meal. I haven't had sauerbraten in ages...


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 30, 2021)

imightbejosh said:


> Thanks! Nice username!



Thanks for the like & response my friend it's appreciated.  It's a nickname I was given by the brother of a close German restaurateur friend after he and his brother ate my version of the  Nürnberg Bratwurst. They both hated it when growing up in Augsburg, but loved the version I made.  Go figure?!

If you find any wurst or grill/spit recipes you like over in Germany, please send them over. Or better yet, post photos/information of your work!  Always looking to learn new ideas and techniques.  That's why I love this Forum.   

John


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm with Wurstmeister. I love German cooking and sausage. Think of it as "cultural exchange". You can learn about authentic German cuisine and they can learn about American BBQ :-)


----------



## imightbejosh (Apr 30, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I'm with Wurstmeister. I love German cooking and sausage. Think of it as "cultural exchange". You can learn about authentic German cuisine and they can learn about American BBQ :-)


I've never tried making any sausage. Well, I tried making american breakfast sausage in patty form, which turned out great. Maybe one day I'll have a go at some real sausage.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 30, 2021)

imightbejosh said:


> I've never tried making any sausage. Well, I tried making american breakfast sausage in patty form, which turned out great. Maybe one day I'll have a go at some real sausage.


*Congratulations*!  You already made *REAL *sausage, only without athe casing! I do the same thing for Mrs. Wurtz to use in various meals without the casings. Plus it's less work for me as in cleaning up?!LOL!


John


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> *Congratulations*!  You already made *REAL *sausage, only without athe casing! I do the same thing for Mrs. Wurtz to use in various meals without the casings. Plus it's less work for me as in cleaning up?!LOL!
> 
> 
> John


The last time I made Kielbasa I ran out of casing and just made a couple of patties, grilled and had on buns like a burger. They were so good that next time I'll plan on some Kielbasa Burgers!


----------



## JLeonard (May 3, 2021)

Greetings from Mississippi. Great group of folks on here, look forward to seeing posts of your cooks. 
Jim


----------



## imightbejosh (May 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Greetings from Mississippi. Great group of folks on here, look forward to seeing posts of your cooks.
> Jim


Thanks, Jim! Yeah the people seem really great here. As soon as I get to cook anything you'll be seeing a post. Unfortunately it's probably going to be a few weeks until I get to start my next smoking project, but I can hardly wait. I've got plans for some cooks, just no time right now.


----------

